

Productivity Bundle from Fusion and Carbon - aculver
http://fusionads.net/bundle?its=new

======
aculver
Full disclosure: My boss's side-project is featured in this bundle. (That's
how I knew it was going live today.) However, I just found out now that it
includes all these other heavy hitting apps and services! I'm voting with my
wallet as well as my HN link. ;)

~~~
_kate_
I must admit, I like the idea of a themed bundle like this. Some of the other
bundle deals can seem a bit ... random. It would be good to see software
bundles that mirror (or support) particular workflows.

